
Photographer hassled by Port of Tyne for filming a sign on a wall - munkiepus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/01/port_of_tyne_security_hassled_photographer_public_road/
======
munkiepus
security guards are always doing this type of thing with complete disregard
for the law. The police usually aren't much better though in this case they
seem to have been ok.

